# G4 pond sealant how long to stop smelling.



## Jim239 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi there I have ended up using G4 pond sealant to finish off my fake rock background, it has been over 2 weeks since it has been done and placed in the viv, I am now doing some temperature checks and the heat is making the pond sealant really stink and I am worried the fumes are not going to go away.

at the min I have a basking bulb running at around 92F on the basking rock and I have stuck on a ceramic bulb as well keeping the cool end at about the same to try and "burn" off the smell, is that a good idea?

any help would be much appreciated as I would like to get my beardie in there soon.

cheers guys

James


----------



## mojorising (Jan 4, 2010)

Word to the wise. The best sealant to use is CT-1!! its 100% environmentally safe. Can be used under water, safe enough to use in a fish tank whilst fish are still indise. NASA developed product. Stonger than No More Nails and Gripfill together. And as it isnt silicone based it doesnt smell as strong

Sorry I know that doesnt really help you much but might help others who read the thread. That is of course you fancy taking out what you've put in and use CT-1 instead


----------



## ralphsvivariums (Dec 15, 2009)

i used the g4 pond sealer for a waterfall in my lizards viv it did take a few weeks to stop smelling but the smell does go .


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

mojorising said:


> Word to the wise. The best sealant to use is CT-1!! its 100% environmentally safe. Can be used under water, safe enough to use in a fish tank whilst fish are still indise. NASA developed product. Stonger than No More Nails and Gripfill together. And as it isnt silicone based it doesnt smell as strong
> 
> Sorry I know that doesnt really help you much but might help others who read the thread. That is of course you fancy taking out what you've put in and use CT-1 instead


you cant easily use it to cover large areas of painted grout though. its more of an edge sealant, a silicone substitute.

G4 is a resin that you paint onto a large surface and it seals and waterproofs it. its a resin though so it will take time to air. your best bet is to remove the background from the viv if you can, or at least leave the doors open.


----------



## Jim239 (Jan 19, 2009)

The background was out the viv for a week or two and it stopped smelling was only when the heat was on and the doors shut did it kick up a stink. 
Today while I am at work I have got the heat on and doors open a bit to hopefully air it out. 
Fingers crossed it will only take a couple of days with some heat on. 
Is anoying as if you smell the background with no heat there is no smell so thought it was all good to go. 

Am bit gutted as want to pick up my beardie soon.


----------



## pete-vtr (Sep 16, 2009)

From my personal experience.

The last build I did was sealed with G4, to overcome the smell of fumes I then went over the whole thing again and sealed the G4 with watered down PVA.

When its all dry there is no fumes at all.

Hope this helps you out mate!


----------



## mojorising (Jan 4, 2010)

Jim2109 said:


> you cant easily use it to cover large areas of painted grout though. its more of an edge sealant, a silicone substitute.
> 
> G4 is a resin that you paint onto a large surface and it seals and waterproofs it. its a resin though so it will take time to air. your best bet is to remove the background from the viv if you can, or at least leave the doors open.


 
Sorry I didn't realise G4 is a resin you paint on. I use Raycrete personally.

Heard bread is good at getting smells out. How true that is I dont know?!


----------



## RNelson (May 29, 2009)

mojorising said:


> Sorry I didn't realise G4 is a resin you paint on. I use Raycrete personally.
> 
> Heard bread is good at getting smells out. How true that is I dont know?!


I've heard that too, sucks up the smell


----------

